
Coronavirus: Anger in Germany at report Trump seeking exclusive vaccine deal - sschueller
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/16/not-for-sale-anger-in-germany-at-report-trump-seeking-exclusive-coronavirus-vaccine-deal
======
Quequau
Well, this should surprise no one.

